# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Verbs of motion

## JackBoni

I'm here to ask the probably age old question of how Russian verbs of motion work. At the moment, I am writing sentence to do with "going" somewhere and just guess which verb form should be used. I've read through Nicholas Brown's explanation of it in the Penguin Beginner's Course in Russian or whatever it's called, but I still can't seem to get it right 100% of the time. 
I'll write a few examples, and my logic as to why they should be that way: 
Я вчера ходил в кино, чтобы посмотреть фильм - logic of verb choice - it's a general statement that needs a journey there and journey back, so I use the imperfective multidirectional verb, right? 
Я часто езжу с подугой в Германию - a trip that involves two directions, so multidirectional, right? 
Он лечит в Россию, чтобы ехать к бабушке - the first verb is specific, so it is undirectional. The infinitive in the second clause is undirectional for the same reason...? 
Спасибо большое за объяснения
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Я вчера ходил в кино, чтобы посмотреть фильм - logic of verb choice - it's a general statement that needs a journey there and journey back, so I use the imperfective multidirectional verb, right?

 I unfortunately can't explain the logic here, because it's my native language and I never think about logic using Russian verbs. But in this conrete case I have probably bad news for you:   ::   _Я вчера ходил в кино, чтобы посмотреть фильм._
and _Я вчера сходил в кино, чтобы посмотреть фильм._
the both are correct.   ::  
Actually, the second one is more logical, but usually we use sentences like the first one.   

> Я часто езжу с подругой в Германию - a trip that involves two directions, so multidirectional, right?

 I have some doubt about "two directions", I think it's just because you go there many times, so it's a periodic, a reiterative action.   

> Он летит в Россию, чтобы навестить бабушку - the first verb is specific, so it is undirectional. The infinitive in the second clause is undirectional for the same reason...?

 It's летит and not летает because the action is non-permanent, it's the one and only  ::  
But you can say: _Он каждый год летает в Россию, чтобы навещать/навестить бабушку._

----------


## JackBoni

Cпасибо за тебю помощь, Оля (или Олю?). Я думаю, что я теперь понимаю. Эти предложения также верные? 
Она вчера влетела в Лондон 
Он вас отвезёт на вокзал 
Вчера приехала моя сестра - Она теперь здесь 
Вчера приезжала моя сестра - но она поехала домой. 
Спасибо за помощь
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Cпасибо _ тебе за помощь, Оля (или Олю? No! I'm Ол*я*!  ). Я думаю, что я теперь понимаю. Эти предложения тоже верные (правильные is better here; as for также, it's very formal word in Russian)? 
> Она вчера влетела в Лондон no, it could be *у*летела, *по*летела or *вы*летела (the meanings in this context are absolutely equal) 
> Он вас отвезёт на вокзал 
> Вчера приехала моя сестра - Она теперь здесь 
> Вчера приезжала моя сестра - но она поехала домой.

 The rest is perfect!
Although "Он _отвезёт вас_ на вокзал" sounds a bit more natural to me.

----------


## Полуношник

> Originally Posted by JackBoni  Она вчера влетела в Лондон no, it could be *у*летела, *по*летела or *вы*летела (the meanings in this context are absolutely equal)

 I think JackBoni meant *при*летела.

----------


## Оля

> I think JackBoni meant *при*летела.

 Hah, yeah... maybe.  ::

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

I also have trouble with verbs of motion - which is why I usually stay in one place when I speak Russian.  ::  
Anyway, don't verbs lose their sense of direction when you start adding prefixes (or, rather, the prefixes define the direction), so the verbs are either imperfective or perfective? 
So, if I understand it right - do соходил and сошел have the same meaning - just the former means it was a habitual action while the latter means it happened once? 
And how come you can't use влетела? Is that more specific to an object? Like: Мальчик бросиил камень и он влетел в окно?

----------


## Оля

> So, if I understand it right - do соходил and сошел have the same meaning - just the former means it was a habitual action while the latter means it happened once?

 There is no соходил, it's сходил.
Actually yes, you're right, but сходил in "сходил с горы" and сходил in "сходил в кино" are not the same.   

> And how come you can't use влетела? Is that more specific to an object? Like: Мальчик бросил камень, и он влетел в окно?

 Yes, we can use it, but not in that case. You can't "влететь в Лондон".   ::

----------


## JackBoni

Does the verb "влететь" mean "to fly into" in the sense of "The plane flew into the building".... (and as a result the building collapsed) - ie, does that verb represent a destructive action? If I get this wrong then it's probably quite funny...  ::  
If not, why does влететь not work? 
Спасибо
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Does the verb "влететь" mean "to fly into" in the sense of "The plane flew into the building"....

 Yes, it does. Although we usually say "врезаться" in this case: _Самолёт врезался в здание._

----------


## JackBoni

Wow, so what I said was actually destructive... not a good idea - I'll look it up properly next time  ::  
Спасибо за объяснение!
Джек

----------


## Lampada

_Птичка влетела в комнату (через открытое окно)._

----------


## xRoosterx

> Does the verb "влететь" mean "to fly into" in the sense of "The plane flew into the building".... (and as a result the building collapsed) -

 What an example.

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

> Originally Posted by ZelyeUrsuli  So, if I understand it right - do соходил and сошел have the same meaning - just the former means it was a habitual action while the latter means it happened once?   There is no соходил, it's сходил.
> Actually yes, you're right, but сходил in "сходил с горы" and сходил in "сходил в кино" are not the same.

 Oops. Just a typo. 
Thanks to everyone for the explanations!

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by ZelyeUrsuli  So, if I understand it right - do соходил and сошел have the same meaning - just the former means it was a habitual action while the latter means it happened once?   There is no соходил, it's сходил.
> Actually yes, you're right, but сходил in "сходил с горы" and сходил in "сходил в кино" are not the same.   Oops. Just a typo. 
> Thanks to everyone for the explanations!

 Generally speaking when you add prefixes to verbs of motion they behave like normal verbs, i.e. the multidirectional prefixed verb becomes a normal imperfective, and the unidirectional prefixed verb becomes the perfective of the pair. However it's more complicated, but that works as a general rule.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Wow, so what I said was actually destructive... not a good idea - I'll look it up properly next time  
> Спасибо за объяснение!
> Джек

 No, it's not necessarily destructive, as we see it from Lampada's example:  

> _Птичка влетела в комнату (через открытое окно)._

 Just влететь in this context means "to fly into a closed space", you can
влететь в комнату, влететь в окно, влететь внутрь, влететь в ворота (in football sense). But you cannot use this verb when you mean arriving to a place (city/country etc.) by plane.
Just use прилететь for arriving by air. It's the same way as you use приехать (by arrive by riding), приплыть (to arrive by ship) or прийти (to arrive by foot) etc. 
London is not a closed 3-D space where you can fly inside it  ::  You just arrive to there.

----------


## tohca

> Just влететь in this context means "to fly into a closed space", you can
> влететь в комнату, влететь в окно, влететь внутрь, влететь в ворота (in football sense). But you cannot use this verb when you mean arriving to a place (city/country etc.) by plane.
> Just use прилететь for arriving by air. It's the same way as you use приехать (by arrive by riding), приплыть (to arrive by ship) or прийти (to arrive by foot) etc. 
> London is not a closed 3-D space where you can fly inside it  You just arrive to there.

 Thanks for the very clear explanation and examples.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Ещё влететь можно на деньги  ::  Но это уже сленг.

----------


## tohca

> Ещё влететь можно на деньги  Но это уже сленг.

 How do you translate this? Is it "there's still money to be made"?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Ещё влететь можно на деньги  Но это уже сленг.   How do you translate this? Is it "there's still money to be made"?

 Я влетел на деньги (Я попал на деньги)
Означает, что ты был вынужден расстаться с крупной суммой денег. Например - ты разбил машину, или сходил ко врачу  ::

----------


## tohca

> Означает, что ты был вынужден расстаться с крупной суммой денег. Например - ты разбил машину, или сходил ко врачу

 So does it means, you'd need money to get out of this situation (predicament)?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Означает, что ты был вынужден расстаться с крупной суммой денег. Например - ты разбил машину, или сходил ко врачу    So does it means, you'd need money to get out of this situation (predicament)?

 It could mean ether.

----------


## Lampada

_Она залетела, подзалетела _ (сленг) = Она забеременела (случайно, не планируя этого).

----------


## Полуношник

> Originally Posted by JackBoni  Does the verb "влететь" mean "to fly into" in the sense of "The plane flew into the building"....   Yes, it does. Although we usually say "врезаться" in this case: _Самолёт врезался в здание._

 Actually, _влететь_ do mean _врезаться_ here. It's another, figurative, meaning of the verb. You can _влететь в столб_, for example. It doesn't mean you went inside the column, it doesn't even mean you had flown.

----------


## JackBoni

So, to summarise movement verbs: 
Я иду в кино с моими друзьями
Я часто езжу в город, чтобы покупать молока и хлеба. 
Она хочет ездить в Ирландию, чтобы навещать бабушу.
Когда идёт дождь, я играю с братом в компьютерные игры.
Мы с младшей сестрой любим ходить по парку 
Спасибо большое за вашу помощь. Я думаю, что я теперь понимаю намного лучше. Я жду с нетерпенем исправления.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> So, to summarise movement verbs: 
> Я иду в кино с моими друзьями  Possible with meaning "I am going now"
> If you imply "I go regularly" you should say:
> Я хожу в кино с моими друзьями 
> Я часто езжу в город, чтобы покупать молоко и хлеб_. (accusative seems much better here)  Perfect! 
> Она хочет ездить в Ирландию, чтобы навещать бабушку.  Possible if you mean "She wants to go to Ireland regularly (many times)"
> If you mean "She wants to go there once" you should say
> Она хочет поехать в Ирландию, чтобы навестить бабушку. 
> Когда идёт дождь, я играю с братом в компьютерные игры.  Perfect! 
> ...

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Я часто езжу в город, чтобы покупать молоко и хлеб.  
But you can also say: 
Я часто езжу в город, чтобы купить молока и хлеба.  
And it sounds even more natural for me. 
However, pay attention that we use accusative for the first option, and genitive partitive for the second one. 
I've just noticed that fact, and I do not know how to explain it yet  ::  An interesting case to think about...

----------


## JackBoni

Oh, that's interesting. I'm used to French, where you normally have to say "some" when referring to food or drink. The accusative is more natural in Russian then. I'll remember that. Спасибо

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Oh, that's interesting. I'm used to French, where you normally have to say "some" when referring to food or drink. The accusative is more natural in Russian then. I'll remember that. Спасибо

 That's not a general rule! 
I only meant that "купить хлеба и молока" is OK!
But "покупать хлеба и молока" sounds strange (at least for me), "покупать хлеб и молоко" is preferrable. 
So I meant it also depends on the aspect and (probably) on the verb. But I am not sure yet, I'll try to examine more examples before I come to a conclusion. 
Maybe some other Russians know how to explain it?

----------


## JackBoni

Ок. Я буду искать ответов в моих книгах. У меня много книг, в которых бы можно ответов. 
Спасибо за помощь.
Джек

----------


## Lampada

> ...I only meant that "купить хлеба и молока" is OK!
> But "покупать хлеба и молока" sounds strange (at least for me), "покупать хлеб и молоко" is preferrable. 
> So I meant it also depends on the aspect and (probably) on the verb. But I am not sure yet, I'll try to examine more examples before I come to a conclusion. 
> Maybe some other Russians know how to explain it?

 Розенталь думает, что дело здесь в полном или частичном охвате предмета действием (_родительный части_): 
И точно, _покупать_ - это вообще, не часть чего-то, а _купить_ какую-то часть.

----------


## TATY

> Ок. Я буду искать ответов в моих книгах. У меня много книг, в которых бы можно ответов. 
> Спасибо за помощь.
> Джек

 That last part doesn't work, you're missing a verb. What are you trying to say?

----------


## JackBoni

I tried to say... 
"I will look for some answers in my books. I have lots of books that could have answers." it's possible there could be answers in them... something along those lines. 
Спасибо. Я стараюсь улучшать свое знание русского языка, хотя я часто буду делать ошибки. 
Джек.

----------


## Оля

_... в которых можно (было бы) найти ответы._ 
In this case it's better not to use "было бы". 
P.S.  

> Я буду искать ответы в моих книгах/учебниках

  

> Мы с младшей сестрой любим ходить по парку

 I don't think this sentence is perfect. It would be fine either: _Мы с младшей сестрой любим ходить в парк._
or: _Мы с младшей сестрой любим гулять по парку._
or also: _Мы с младшей сестрой любим бродить по парку._

----------


## Оля

> Maybe some other Russians know how to explain it?

 _Покупать_ + genitive is impossible, I think. _Покупать_ always requires an accusative.  _Купить_ can require the both, but if it's _some quantity_ of something, it's usually a genitive.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> _Покупать_ + genitive is impossible, I think. _Покупать_ always requires an accusative.  _Купить_ can require the both, but if it's _some quantity_ of something, it's usually a genitive.

 I agree, but I was looking for a general rule to explain this fact. 
As it seems to me now, I am about to conclude the following: 
Genitive Partitive is not normally used with Imperfective verbs. We should use accusative with them (for a direct object): 
покупать молоко (not молока)
продавать мясо (not мяса)
есть конфеты (not конфет): Я ем конфеты. Он вчера ел конфеты.
пить воду (not воды): Дети пьют воду. Мы пили воду. 
Genitive Partitive can be used with Pperfective verbs (for a direct object) to express "some" meaning: 
купить молока (to buy some milk)
поесть конфет (to eat some sweets): На, поешь моих конфет! Он поел конфет, и у него теперь болит живот.
выпить воды (to drink some water): Я выпил воды, и мне стало лучше. Выпей воды, если тебе жарко. 
I think it is the verbal aspect what is responsible for this phenomenon.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Мы с младшей сестрой любим ходить по парку
> 			
> 		  I don't think this sentence is perfect. It would be fine either: _Мы с младшей сестрой любим ходить в парк._
> or: _Мы с младшей сестрой любим гулять по парку._
> or also: _Мы с младшей сестрой любим бродить по парку._

 Olya, I would not be so categorical. 
Despite "гулять по парку" being a bit more natural, I would say "ходить по парку" is not that bad  ::  
Why not to say "Мне вчера было скучно, и я весь день ходил по парку?" Is it not good Russian in your opinion?

----------


## JackBoni

Yeah, that sort of confused me, too. I mean, in English at least, you can say stroll or walk around the park with no real difference between the two. I don't understand why there would be any difference in Russian - do гулять and бродить imply a more leisurely approach to the walking, or something like that? Does ходить sound too "serious" or something like that? Any would be fine in English, but Russian seems to be a little more specific. 
Спасибо за помощь
Джек

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Yeah, that sort of confused me, too. I mean, in English at least, you can say stroll or walk around the park with no real difference between the two. I don't understand why there would be any difference in Russian - do гулять and бродить imply a more leisurely approach to the walking, or something like that? Does ходить sound too "serious" or something like that? Any would be fine in English, but Russian seems to be a little more specific. 
> Спасибо за помощь
> Джек

 Ходить only implies movement on foot, without a definite direction (otherwise it would be идти).
Гулять means "to walk at leisure, for resting" 
You cannot say for example "Пошли ходить!" - it is not understandable.
You should say "Пошли гулять!" - let's go for a walk. 
However, if you indicate a place, I think, both will work: 
Ходить по улице and Гулять по улице are possible (to walk along a street)
Yes, гулять implies leisure here, enjoy walking, walk slowly.
But ходить is OK too, it is less specific. 
In the Russian slang, "гулять" also has other meanings:
"to have a party" (with alcohol drinking), or even "to have sex with somebody who is not your spouse".

----------


## Оля

> Yeah, that sort of confused me, too. I mean, in English at least, you can say stroll or walk around the park with no real difference between the two. I don't understand why there would be any difference in Russian - do гулять and бродить imply a more leisurely approach to the walking, or something like that? Does ходить sound too "serious" or something like that? Any would be fine in English, but Russian seems to be a little more specific.

 Walk = гулять, ходить пешком
Ходить = ходить пешком (first of all), and for 'to walk in the park, etc' we have another verb - гулять which sounds much better here.   

> Yes, гулять implies leisure here, enjoy walking, walk slowly. 
> But ходить is OK too, it is less specific.

 I wouldn't say that ходить in this sentence implies "_enjoy_ walking, walk _slowly_". It just means the process, but it doesn't mean it is a pleasure or it is slowly at all. You can say "Он нервно ходил по улице". But "Он нервно гулял по улице" is weird.

----------


## JackBoni

Русский язык же определённее чем английский язык. Эти предложения правильные? У меня много трудностей с глаголами движении. 
Я часто летаю в Италию, чтобы навещать дедушку.
Мы с отцом бегаем по парку.
Мой дедушка прилеит сегодня от Италии.
Младенец вполз комнату, когда я смотрел телезизор. 
Спасибо. Джек

----------


## JackBoni

Thanks. I'm starting to get the hang of thinking the way Russians seem to, but still it'll take a long time to get it completely right. 
Спасибо

----------


## Оля

> Русский язык же определённее, чем английский _. Эти предложения правильные? У меня много трудностей с глаголами движения. 
> Я часто летаю в Италию, чтобы навещать дедушку. ok
> Мы с отцом бегаем по парку. ok
> Мой дедушка прилетит сегодня из Италии.
> Младенец вполз комнату, когда я смотрел телезизор.

 The last sentence is grammatically correct, but sounds weird, I don't know why.   ::  Like младенец is a spy.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Младенец вполз комнату, когда я смотрел телезизор.

 I would rather say: 
Пока я смотрел телевизор, младенец заполз в комнату.  ::  
The only problem I have is with the usage of "младенец" who seems to be too young to be able to "ползать." I would rather use "ребёнок" or "малыш" on that account. But, hey, it's subjective.

----------


## JackBoni

Я думаю, что писать предложения с контекстом очень трудно, когда пишут предложения, чтобы улучшать знание языка. Если пишут короткую историю, или короткие параграфы со многими предложений, я думаю, что намного легче быть понят. 
Sorry about the awful Russian; I'm probably still translating from my head, but that's the only way I'll learn for the moment  ::  
Что вы думаете? 
Спасибо большое.
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Я думаю, что писать предложения с контекстом очень трудно, когда пишешь предложения для тренировки в языке. Если писать короткую историю_ или короткие параграфы с_ несколькими предложениями, я думаю, _ намного легче быть понятым.

 Your Russian is not awful at at all  :: 
Yes, I think you're rihgt.

----------


## TATY

> Я думаю, что писать предложения с контекстом очень трудно, когда пишут предложения, чтобы улучшать знание языка. Если пишут короткую историю, или короткие параграфы со многими предложений, я думаю, что намного легче быть понят. 
> Sorry about the awful Russian; I'm probably still translating from my head, but that's the only way I'll learn for the moment  
> Что вы думаете? 
> Спасибо большое.
> Джек

 Hmmm, to be honest, if you are working on a specific grammar topic, it may be hard to keep using the same construction in a continuous paragraph. Sometimes making short sentences, no matter how mundane or out of context they may be, is more useful.

----------


## Rtyom

> Если пишут короткую историю, или короткие *параграфы* со многими предложений, я думаю, что намного легче быть понят.

 You mean абзацы, and not параграфы. There is a one important difference between meanings of these similar words: the former being what you call paragraphs in English and the latter being specially marked section of a text, usually in academic books or in business and legal documents.

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо большое за исправления и ваши мнения. Я стаюсь с русским языком постепенно увереннее. 
Спасибо за помощь!
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо большое за исправления и ваши мнения. Я становлюсь с русским языком постепенно увереннее.

 The correct sentence: _Я постепенно становлюсь увереннее в русском._

----------


## JackBoni

> The correct sentence:
> Я постепенно становлюсь увереннее в русском

 So the expression is "становитбся увереннее в чём-то?" 
Исправьте ко мне, пожалуйста, эти преложения. 
Когда я поеду в Россию, я говорю намного по-русски.
Я часто езжу в Италию, чтобы навестить тётю и дядю.
Когда она поехала в Англию, она погостила у меня.
Самолёт прилетит в семь часов в Лонодон. 
Спасибо за помощь и исправления.
Джек

----------


## Оля

> The correct sentence:
> Я постепенно становлюсь увереннее в русском
> 			
> 		  So the expression is "становиться увереннее в чём-то?" yes 
> Исправьте _ мне, пожалуйста, эти предложения. 
> Когда я поеду в Россию, я буду много говорить по-русски.
> Я часто езжу в Италию, чтобы навестить тётю и дядю.
> Когда она ездила в Англию, она _гостила у меня. Or:
> Когда она приезжала в Англию, она погостила у меня.
> ...

----------


## JackBoni

Мне кажется, что я начинаю понимать, однако мне надо продолжать что-то писать, чтобы позаботиться о том, чтобы я понимаю. 
позаботиться о том, чтобы - to make sure of something? 
Я хожу в город, чтобы посмотреть новый фильм в кино.
Что ты делаешь? Я сейчас иду в школу.
Когда она ездит в Америку, она навещает много городов.
Мы с старшим братом будем летать в прошлом году в Россию.
Мы с матерой поехали в Китай.
Мои друзья ходили по городу, когда начил идти дождь.
Мы с подругой поехали в Лондон на прошлой неделе. 
Спасибо за исправления. Я надеюсь, что я начинаю понимать.
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Мне кажется, что я начинаю понимать, однако (just "но" is better) мне надо продолжать что-нибудь писать (better: больше писать по-русски), чтобы позаботиться о том, чтобы я понимал.

 The rest of the sentence is hardly understandable and sounds bad. It would be better just not to continue the sentence because its sence is already clear.   

> позаботиться о том, чтобы - to make sure of something?

 I'm not sure. But here, in this context, it doesn't sound fine.   

> Я иду в город, чтобы посмотреть в кино новый фильм _. Or:
> Я (часто) хожу в город, чтобы смотреть новые фильмы в кино (в кинотеатре). 
> Что ты делаешь? Я сейчас иду в школу. 
> Когда она ездит в Америку, она посещает много городов. 
> Мы со старшим братом полетим в следующем году в Россию. Or:
> ...*летали* в *прошлом* году в Россию. 
> Мы с матерью поехали (maybe ездили is better, depending on the context) в Китай. If you just mean you have been to China, then it's ездили, not поехали. 
> Мои друзья гуляли по городу, когда начал идти дождь. (начался дождь is much better) 
> Мы с подругой поехали (it may be ездили, depending on the context again) в Лондон на прошлой неделе. If you just mean you have been there last week, then it's ездили 
> ...

 You know, Jack, the sentences "Мне кажется, что я понимаю / что начинаю понимать" and "Я надеюсь, что я начинаю понимать" don't sound very good in Russian... At least in that context in which you use it... Usually, if you say "я понимаю / я начинаю понимать", it requires a specification: to understand _what_? For example: _Кажется, я начинаю понимать, как работает это правило (I think I'm beginning to understand how this rule works)_.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by JackBoni  Когда она ездит в Америку, она посещает много городов.

 Would it be correct to say "Когда она ездит в Америку, она посетила много городов"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Would it be correct to say "Когда она ездит в Америку, она посетила много городов"?

 No, it wouldn't. Mix of the different tenses doesn't work.  
It's the same as "When she goes to America, she has visited a lot of cities". It doesn't sound right, does it?

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Would it be correct to say "Когда она ездит в Америку, она посетила много городов"?   No, it wouldn't. Mix of the different tenses doesn't work.  
> It's the same as "When she goes to America, she has visited a lot of cities". It doesn't sound right, does it?

 Oh, I thought "когда она ездит" meant she had been to or gone somewhere and had returned. Thanks for the clarification.

----------


## Оля

> Oh, I thought "когда она ездит" meant she had been to or gone somewhere and had returned.

 It would be "*ездила*" then.
"Когда она *ездит* в Америку..." (present tense) means _"(Usually,) When she visits America..."_

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by tohca  Would it be correct to say "Когда она ездит в Америку, она посетила много городов"?   No, it wouldn't. Mix of the different tenses doesn't work.  
> It's the same as "When she goes to America, she has visited a lot of cities". It doesn't sound right, does it?   Oh, I thought "когда она ездит" meant she had been to or gone somewhere and had returned. Thanks for the clarification.

 .... but it's the present tense...

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Oh, I thought "когда она ездит" meant she had been to or gone somewhere and had returned.   It would be "*ездила*" then.
> "Когда она *ездит* в Америку..." (present tense) means _"(Usually,) When she visits America..."_

 Ok, it's clear. Only that, the verb "ездить" can mean to somewhere and back, that makes me think that the trip had taken place. Oh silly me.   ::

----------


## JackBoni

Кажется, что я начинаю понимать, как работают глоголы движения. Я теперь напишу несколько предложений; исправьте их, пожалуйста, когда у вас есть время. Спасибо большое. 
Когда мы с двум брата ездим во Францию, нам нравится гулять по маленьким городам. 
Моя мать часто ездит в Уэльс, чтобы навестить свои родители. 
Когда она ездит в Кардиф, чтобы навестить свою сестру, она посещает со свой племянницой зоопарк. 
Когда начинается дождь,  я бегу домой! 
Она с ума слшёла?? 
Я думаю, что я теперь понимаю, как работают глаголы движения. Если я ещё не понимаю, мне надо писать большое. Спасибо за помощь и исправления.   ::   
Джек

----------


## Ramil

> Кажется, что я начинаю понимать, как работают глоголы движения. Я теперь напишу несколько предложений; исправьте их, пожалуйста, когда у вас есть время. Спасибо большое.

 Когда мы с двумя братьями ездим во Францию, нам нравится гулять по маленьким городам. 
How many brothers? The word  двумя is redundant. It's ok, but it should be known from the context that you have two brothers. You specify it only if you have 3 or more  ::  
Моя мать часто ездит в Уэльс, чтобы навестить своих родителей. 
Когда она ездит в Кардиф, чтобы навестить свою сестру, она посещает со свой племянницей зоопарк.  
Когда начинается дождь,  я бегу домой! *Correct!* Except the exclamation mark doesn't fit. 
Она с ума сошла??   

> Я думаю, что я теперь понимаю, как работают глаголы движения. Если я ещё не понимаю, мне надо писать больше. Спасибо за помощь и исправления.

----------


## Оля

> Кажется, _ я начинаю понимать, как работают глаголы движения. Я теперь напишу несколько предложений; исправьте их, пожалуйста, когда у вас будет время. Спасибо большое.

 Or "..._если_ у вас _есть_ время".   

> Когда она ездит в Кардифф, чтобы навестить свою сестру, она посещает со своей племянницей зоопарк.

  

> Я думаю, что я теперь понимаю,

 I got it!
I think what confused me in these sentences of yours, was the present tense of "понимаю"! I think "Кажется, я теперь _понял_" (even without specification) is much much much better.

----------


## JackBoni

Why is this better? Maybe because "кажется" implies a sense of doubt: 
Кажется, я теперь понял implies that I think I understand, but I may still be wrong... so could that be why? 
Спасибо за мнения.
Джек

----------


## Оля

"Кажется" is not the point. "Я думаю" and "(Мне) кажется" is the same, only maybe the latter sounds a bit more Russian.
For example, "I think I'm in love with her" should be translated as "_Мне кажется, что я в неё влюблён_" and not "_Я думаю, что я в неё влюблён_" which sounds a bit weird because in this context "я думаю" is too very formal. 
The point is the past tense of the verb "понимать". I can't explain why, but just "Я думаю, что я понимаю" sounds like a foreigner says it, and "Я думаю, я понял / Кажется, я понял" sounds quite natural to me (especially the latter one). I can't explain it more.

----------


## Полуношник

> "Я думаю, что я понимаю" sounds like a foreigner says it

 Sounds fine for me.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Полуношник] 

> "Я думаю, что я понимаю" sounds like a foreigner says it

 Sounds fine for me.[/quote:m1964nfp]
It's grammatically correct and without context is ok to me too, but...

----------


## xRoosterx

[quote=Оля][quote="Полуношник":87z8r0ap] 

> "Я думаю, что я понимаю" sounds like a foreigner says it

 Sounds fine for me.[/quote:87z8r0ap]
It's grammatically correct and without context is ok to me too, but...[/quote:87z8r0ap]
It's not genuinely 'Russian' enough for you?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "Я думаю, что я понимаю"

 It does sound slightly unnatural because of the excessive pronouns usage. Russian is more laconical in this aspect than English due to some grammar pecularities, and it's very sensitive to the tautologies. 
So it's better to use one 'я' here - *"Я думаю, что понимаю"* - to get rid of the annoying repetition. It's also possible not to use any pronouns whatsoever, because the verb forms show us who's speaking here (you are): *"Думаю, что понимаю"*.

----------


## JackBoni

Мои учибника говорят, что надо использовать личные местоимения в формальных контектах, да? Вам кажется, мой русский бы намного лучше, если личное местоимение исползовано один раз в предложении? Или вы думаете, что глагол "думать" только исползован иностранецами?Вы думаете, что глагол кажется странным, в контексте, в котором я его использую? Например:   

> Я думаю, что я теперь понимаю, как работают глаголы движения

 Оля посоветовала  

> "Кажется, я теперь понял"

 Это предложение лучше в каждом контексте? 
Спасибо за помощь.
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Мои учебники говорят, что надо использовать личные местоимения в формальных контектах, да? Вам кажется, мой русский был бы намного лучше, если бы личное местоимение было использовано один раз в предложении? Или вы думаете, что глагол "думать" используют только иностранцы (as you see, no passive voice here)? Вы думаете, что глагол кажется странным_ в контексте, в котором я его использую? Например:     
> 			
> 				Я думаю, что я теперь понимаю, как работают глаголы движения

 "Кажется, я теперь понял" or "Кажется, я теперь понимаю" are almost equally fine to me.
Of course, "думаю" is not the verb only foreigners use. But there are many contexts in which "кажется" or "мне кажется" is much better/natural/colloquial than "я думаю".
Everything depends on the context. 
As for "что" - you can omit it, like in English, I think:
"I think I understand".
"I think that I understand".
I'm not sure about English, but in Russian "Я думаю, я понял" is more "fluent" and natural than "Я думаю, что я понял" (and кажется is even better than the both). And as you all can see, I flatly refuse to write "*Я* дум*аю*, что *я* поним*аю*"!   ::  Maybe it's something wrong with me.   ::

----------


## JackBoni

Cпасибо за помощь. Мне кажется, я понял   ::  . По-английски можно сказать предложение без союза "that". Мне кажется также, оно намного лучше по-английски без этого особенного союза.  Я только привык к романским языкам, на которых надо использовать этот союз. Только по-немецки надо его использовать.  
Мне кажется я теперь понял.
I think (that) I understand now. - It even sounds more natural without the conjugation in English, now that I think about it for a second. 
Спасибо за помощь.
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Cпасибо за помощь. Мне кажется, я понял   . По-английски можно сказать это без союза "that". Мне ещё кажется, оно намного лучше звучит по-английски без этого _ союза.  Я просто привык к романским языкам, в которых надо использовать этот союз. Только в немецком надо (maybe you mean "*не* надо"?) его использовать.  
> Мне кажется*,* я теперь понял. (you need a comma here, like in German)
> I think (that) I understand now. - It even sounds more natural without the conjugation in English, now that I think about it for a second. 
> Спасибо за помощь.
> Джек

 Does "to say the sentence" sound fine in English? In Russian you can't say "_сказать предложение_", it's wrong.

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

> Does "to say the sentence" sound fine in English? In Russian you can't say "_сказать предложение_", it's wrong.

 Sounds fine and is used in English. 
For example: 
-Is there another way to say (the sentence), "He is full of himself." 
-Yes. You can say, "He is arrogant."

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо за исправления. Я понимаю всё, что ты написала, Оля. Я написал несколько предложений, чтобы суммировать глоголы движиния. Исправьте их, пожалуйста. 
Я часто езжу в Уэльс, чтобы навестить свою бабушку.
Когда мы с братом ездим во Францию, мы всегда ездим в Париж.
Он никогда не летает; самолёты ему не нравятся.
Анна вчера прилетала в Америку.
Я не умею платать   ::  
Завтра мы летим в Москву. 
Мне кажется, глоголы движения довольно лёгкие. Кажется, я их теперь понял.
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо за исправления. Я понимаю всё, что ты написала, Оля. Я написал несколько предложений, чтобы суммировать глаголы движения. Исправьте их, пожалуйста. 
> Я часто езжу в Уэльс, чтобы навестить свою бабушку.
> Когда мы с братом ездим во Францию, мы всегда ездим в Париж.
> Он никогда не летает самолётами; самолёты ему не нравятся. me too   
> Анна вчера прилетела в Америку.
> Я не умею платать   what do you mean платать? maybe _плакать_?
> Завтра мы летим в Москву.

 "Чтобы суммировать глаголы движения" doesn't sound right. Maybe "чтобы закончить с глаголами движения"... 
"Самолёты ему не нравятся" is not good. Better: "он не любит самолеты".

----------


## JackBoni

Нет, мне надо перечитать всё, что я пишу. Я хотел сказать "Я не умею плавать"   ::

----------


## Оля

> Нет, мне надо перечитывать всё, что я пишу. Я хотел сказать "Я не умею плавать"

 The sentence is ok then.

----------


## JackBoni

Мне надо делать по привычке виды руссккого инфинитива. Я делаю часто ошибки с этим. 
Джек

----------


## TATY

> Нет, мне надо перечитать всё, что я пишу. Я хотел сказать "Я не умею плавать"

 Мне надо перечитать = I need to re-read something once.
Мне надо перечитывать = I need to re-read regularly, (e.g. you meant every time you write something you need to re-read it).

----------


## Оля

> Мне надо делать по привычке виды русского инфинитива. Я часто делаю ошибки в этом.

 The first sentence is not clear.

----------


## JackBoni

Cпасибо, ТАТY, мне кажется, я теперь понял. Мне надо привыкать к этому. Я часто не знаю, какой инфинитив писать. Трудно, думаю.

----------


## JackBoni

Я хотел сказать "I have to practise the use of the Russian infinitive" - meaning that I often use the wrong one...

----------


## Оля

> Я хотел сказать "I have to practise the use of the Russian infinitive" - meaning that I often use the wrong one...

 The (almost literal) translation that makes sense is "_Мне надо практиковаться в употреблении русского инфинитива_" although it sounds quite unnatural to me...
Maybe "Мне надо (как можно) чаще/больше писать всякие предложения с инфинитивом"... That sounds better. 
как можно больше = as mush as possible

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо большое, Оля. Трудно мне писать естественный русский. Я буду привыкать к зтому. Мне надо большое читать русский язык. Этот форум мне будет помогать. Я люблю стараться читать всё, что вы говорите здесь. Ваши мнения и ваше знание языка интересно.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо большое, Оля. Мне трудно писать на хорошем русском. Я буду привыкать к этому ("Но я буду стараться" is better and makes more sense). Мне надо больше читать на русском. Этот форум мне будет помогать. Я стараюсь читать всё, что вы говорите здесь.

----------


## JackBoni

Я всегда стремлюсь писать на лучшем русском. Мне кажется, русский язык очень трудный; намного лучше, чем другие языки. Например, мне кажется, русский язык сложее, чем немецкие или французские языки. Русские падежи сложее, чем немецкие. Я люблю, что русский язык трудный.

----------


## Lampada

> Мне надо делать по привычке виды руссккого инфинитива. Я делаю часто ошибки с этим. 
> Джек

 Same goes for russian speakers often making mistakes when deciding between present perfect and past tenses.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я всегда стремлюсь писать на хорошем русском. Мне кажется, русский язык очень трудный; намного _лучше_ (you meant "труднее"?), чем другие языки. Например, мне кажется, что русский язык сложее, чем немецкий или французский языки. Русские падежи сложее, чем немецкие. Мне нравится, что русский язык трудный.

 Sometimes "что" is not out of place.

----------


## Орчун

> I'm here to ask the probably age old question of how Russian verbs of motion work. At the moment, I am writing sentence to do with "going" somewhere and just guess which verb form should be used. I've read through Nicholas Brown's explanation of it in the Penguin Beginner's Course in Russian or whatever it's called, but I still can't seem to get it right 100% of the time. 
> I'll write a few examples, and my logic as to why they should be that way: 
> Я вчера ходил в кино, чтобы посмотреть фильм - logic of verb choice - it's a general statement that needs a journey there and journey back, so I use the imperfective multidirectional verb, right? 
> Я часто езжу с подугой в Германию - a trip that involves two directions, so multidirectional, right? 
> Он лечит в Россию, чтобы ехать к бабушке - the first verb is specific, so it is undirectional. The infinitive in the second clause is undirectional for the same reason...? 
> Спасибо большое за объяснения
> Джек

 
зто русская логика   ::  вы лучше иметь их в виду  ::

----------

